# Reverse indiglo gauges for tachless sentras



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

check it out:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1859902222


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

sweet


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Reverse Indiglo Gauges*

Those reverse indiglo gauges from procarparts.com on ebay work very well. I bought a set from him, and they look even better on the car than they do on the auction. I am very happy with the appearacne, and the installation was a breaze.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I thought about fgetting them off ebay--U save about $10 or so if U can get them at $50 but I think IM gonna hold off till the price drops on ProCar

ANyone else out there got em yet--are they worth it????


----------



## -NiCK- (Aug 28, 2002)

i was thinking about getting them... whoever has them installed... do you have the cool blue hvac indiglo's as well?? does the indiglo on both the gauges and the hvac match in color??


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

*Reverse Indiglos & HVAC*

I have both installed, it is a different type of glow (very similar in shade though). The gauges are a little more sharp than the HVAC indiglo overlay. It does look good w/ both installed (IMO anyway).


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Alright well I dont mean to change the subject here...But Im pretty sure Ill be getting the HVAC and new gauges....Thats the EZ part.......

I also want to match my shift knob and pedals with the same blue indiglo BUT theres so many cheap indiglow products out..ANY suggestions out there for Quality....


----------

